# comment lire les fichiers ASF ??



## pickeugo (10 Mai 2001)

lors de mes ballades sur le net je tombe sur des videos au format ASF?
un pc iste m'a repondu que c'etait typique PC a lire avec Windows media Player...or j'ai ce logiciel???
quelqu'un sait les lire ici???


----------



## bengilli (10 Mai 2001)

selon moi on ne peut ouvrir les documents en .asf qu'avec Windows Media Player   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Essaye d'ouvrir ces docs non pas en cliquant dessus mais en choisissant ouvrir depuis l'application WMP

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 09 Mai 2001).]


----------



## roro (10 Mai 2001)

oui, normalement ça marche. Mais de mémoire, cette merde de WMP du moins en 6.3 tente de se connecter à chaque fois qu'on essaie de lire un fichier, même en local (maintenant, je ne fais plus attention puisque la connexion est tjs ouverte)


----------

